# Starting a new club



## rzusy (Oct 8, 2002)

I have just recently started a new Karate club at the University I attend.  I am wondering if anybody has advice as to how to raise the amount of students.  I have tried things such as putting up posters around campus but that doesn't seem to work to well.  Any advice that anyone has would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 8, 2002)

this is gonna sound stupid, but it works...

post the signs on the inside of the toilet stall doors.  

also...

advertise free food after the meeting. free food always gets college students to show up.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2002)

start with giveing a few selfdefense courses or see if campus security and the administration will go with the idea of a womans awareness class combined with defensive tactics.

Hand out free pases for a limited number of classes.

A  small article in the local newspaper or campus paper may also help.


----------



## Seig (Oct 9, 2002)

I have plastered the campus I teach at with no results.  What has worked for me is word of mouth and longevity.  I have been there longer than any instructor since the man that started the program and next year I will have passsed him.......


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

Here is some advice

a. Speak to the campus athletic department  
b. Speak to the religious groups on campus
c. Speak to women group on campus 
4.have an advertisement on palm card in dining hulls
5.have lecture with one of the system leaders 
6 old fusion patient! If your are good the word will spread!
7.time


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 27, 2002)

Talk to the resident advisors (RAs) in dorms. Get some friends and do a self defense seminar in each dorm.  Then invite them to your club after the seminar.


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *Here is some advice
> 
> a. Speak to the campus athletic department  *


I am a member of the department, I teach for credit, not a club.  MY studio is off campus.  I do both.


> *
> b. Speak to the religious groups on campus *


There is only really one and they tend to oppose MA....turn the other cheek sort of group.


> *
> c. Speak to women group on campus *


There is only one.


> *4.have an advertisement on palm card in dining hulls*


No advertisements allowed.....


> *5.have lecture with one of the system leaders *


Already have and will continue


> *6 old fusion patient! If your are good the word will spread!*


That is exactly what is happening, my enrollment at the college is always increasing, I'm trying to get them to continue at my studio when they have gone as far as the college will allow.


> *7.time *


I've been there three years, it's geting better and I have gotten the college to accept many of my changes to the way things "were".  That is a battle I still wage, luckily I have the support of the division chair....



> _Originally posted by nightingale8472_
> *Talk to the resident advisors (RAs) in dorms. Get some friends and do a self defense seminar in each dorm. Then invite them to your club after the seminar.*


That's a pretty good idea, I have been working on getting up a demo team for some of th elocal schools, that is something I will also consider.....


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 28, 2002)

self defense seminars, especially for all-female dorms, are really a good idea. a lot of girls are really scared to be by themselves, especially if its their first year away from home.  They have to walk back to their dorms when their classes end at 10:30 at night or sometimes even later.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I have plastered the campus I teach at with no results.  What has worked for me is word of mouth and longevity.  I have been there longer than any instructor since the man that started the program and next year I will have passsed him....... *



Seig, if it wasn't for my situation, I'd leave here in a sec, just to help you teach. heck, at least I'd be able to help someone!


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I have plastered the campus I teach at with no results.  What has worked for me is word of mouth and longevity.  I have been there longer than any instructor since the man that started the program and next year I will have passsed him....... *



You know, I applied 3 months ahead of time to start a Kenpo Class at the Community College here, and I had NOT ONE TAKER! Even the TKD class has cancelled out twice already!

I'm totally confused here!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 10, 2002)

Go practice in the parking lot...

If all else faills start jumping off cars doing back falls, if that doesn't get people's attention then nothing will.

Actaully one of my friends who just started a club had an interesting idea.  The local campus security people do a self defense course and he is working on ways to pass those people on to him for further study if they want.  He got his hands on a copy of what they do in the class so he can relate what he is doing to that.

I'm thinking of starting a club next year so please keep us posted on what does work.


----------



## Seig (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *You know, I applied 3 months ahead of time to start a Kenpo Class at the Community College here, and I had NOT ONE TAKER! Even the TKD class has cancelled out twice already!
> 
> I'm totally confused here! *


I think that goes back to Mr. Parker originally advertising karate or Judo.  TKD wether for good reason or not has developped a bad name and the general populas just does not really know what Kenpo is.  try just advertising Karate. My classes are not called Kenpo 1 and 2 they are called Karate 1 and 2.  The students that sign up do not hear the word Kenpo until they come to the first class.


----------



## jdmills (Apr 14, 2003)

Kenpo seems to scare some people too.  I'm not sure why but I've actually had people at seminars scared to spar with me when they saw the IKKA crest (that was back in the late 80's when Mr. Parker was still alive).  I don't get it but I've seen it.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdmills _
> *...I've actually had people at seminars scared to spar with me when they saw the IKKA crest ...*



That is outstanding. I bet Mr. LaBounty and Mr. Kelly would love to hear that.

I think it should be that way.  

If I get into the tournament circuit it will be a goal of mine to make that happen.
:asian: 

Now, I don't mean that they should be afraid of you in a classroom situation where they won't trust you to teach them anything, but to run across you somehow and be afraid to spar you, or even be afraid to spar you the first time in class would be "healthy respect for Mr. Parker's legacy" in my opinion.

Sorry if I'm overreacting but that just caught me at the right time perhaps.
:asian:


----------



## khadaji (Apr 30, 2003)

talk with RAs, and Hall administators, to set up demos.  Its a good place to advertise, and get people to see what you can do.  Good placve to tell them when and whee they can learn.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't know about practicing in the parking lot, but have you thought about practicing somewhere on the campus grounds (weather permitting)?

Do this periodically, and it might draw some attention.....

Peace--


----------

